# 2 фирмы Юпитер-кто подделка?



## korsar-gold (25 Сен 2009)

Совсем недавно ходил по интернету и удивился, когда увидел, что фирм, выпускающих баян Юпитер- 2!
1. ООО Баян-Юпитер http://www.bajan.ru (директор-всем известный Баринов С.М)
Основана в 1992 и является правоприемницей Московской эксперементальной фабрики музыкальных инструментов.
2. Компания Юпитер http://www.bayanjupiter.ru. 
Организована в 1994 на базе Московской Экспериментальной Фабрики Музыкальных инструментов.
Помогите разобраться... какая же фирма настоящая?


----------



## IV-4-04 (25 Сен 2009)

Обе фирмы настоящие. Просто в лихие 90-е, когда МЭФМИ разодрали на части и нужно было спасать баянное производство, возникли две параллельные фирмы. С.М. Баринову удалось консолидировать вокруг себя мастеров высокого класса и продолжить выпуск высококлассных, включая элитные модели, инструментов и те, которые заказывались иностранными исполнителями в различных европейских конфигурациях. Компания Юпитер (директор Гусаров) тоже выпускает концертные инструменты, однако, думается, направление, связанное с производством маленьких выборных и готово-выборных баянчиков и аккордеончиков для них намного перспективнее. Очень советую преподавателям ДМШ их последние разработки. Качество и исполнение очень приличное, инструменты звучные, легкие и доступны по цене. Информацию более подробного свойства можно получить по тел. +79161413679 (Катуркин Александр Петрович)...
А Красноярским пользователям сайта многое могу объяснить в классе.


----------



## r11 (1 Окт 2009)

Святые люди сохранили для нас и будущих поколений наш любимый баян. За это им всем огромное спасибо - и юпитерам и акко и тулякам. Мертвым и живым.


----------

